# proyecto escolar de domótica



## pablobodeguero (Jun 16, 2010)

hola a todos!!!
estoy cursando el último año de la tecnicatura electrónica y nos piden hacer un proyecto final que integre los conocimientos que adquirimos.
yo y mi grupo pensamos en hacer un proyecto de domótica.
para eso contamos con el PLC TWIDO. Tenemos 26 entradas y 17 salidas para utilizar, algunas son digitales y otras analógicas. Para la programación utilizaremos el TWIDO SUITE. Ademas contamos con sensores inductivos de proximidad, 1 sensor de proximidad infrarrojo, sensores de posición (fines de carrera), reles, 1 sensor de presión, llaves,contactores, temporizadores y reles de estado sólido para hacer el proyecto.
Pensamos hacer: simulación de presencia( prender y apagar luces, televisor, etc, cuando el usuario está afuera de su hogar), despertador (se programa el horario de la alarma y se activa. Al sonar la alarma se prenden luces de la habitación y de la cocina. Ademas se prende la cafetera), riego automático (se activa el riego en un determinado horario durante un tiempo programado), iluminación nocturna automática de la piscina ( se activa con un sensor de proximidad al haber alguien en la pileta), cierre y apertura de persiana ( se abren cuando hay sol y se cierran cuando no hay o cuando hay viento o llueve).
Estas funciones son las que planeamos pero todavia no las llevamos a la práctica.
El proyecto lo haremos en una maqueta de una casa.

Eso es basicamente nuestro proyecto. Aceptamos ideas, sugerencias, opiniones, etc.
Esperamos alguna respuesta.

Saludos....


----------



## Leandro Quiroga (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola, tu proyecto es interesante. En la escuela estudian ese tipo de tecnologías?

Respecto del Twido Suite no se mucho, pues yo trabajo con Twido Soft. Sin embargo, he oído cosas interesantes de ese programa. Bastante visual, e intuitivo.

Qué ayuda estas necesitando?


----------

